# Prayers are answered....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks to Mrs wereBo both getting paid today AND feeling guilty about forgetting my birthday a few months ago (I deliberately didn't remind her, 'just for the heck of it' :grin, she offered to replace my old Olympus with a new camera for Christmas









After browsing around and balancing features/cost etc. (+ visiting my local store to physically try it in my own paws), I've opted for a *FujiFilm FinePix-S2500HD* (+ carry-bag+2GB 'Ultra II' SD-card on a special-offer, saving £21) - According to the email notification she received after ordering it, I might just get it before Christmas too









I've got a bag of approx 12 'AA' fully recharged Ni-MH batteries (for various clocks, various remote-controls, mouses, keyboards etc.), so after it's arrived, I'll get a couple of 4-pack 'Sanyo Eneloop' batteries specifically for it









The only 'downside' is that, for the next 3 days, I'm gonna be camped by my front-door letter-box :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Looks good WereBo - you sound as excited as a little pup with a new bone :grin: that letterbox is going to get a workout!

looking forward to seeing some pics here soonish


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Wa-hey!!!! The way to go... Magic WB... :grin:

Sanyo Eneloops: The best choice however, a couple of pointers:
They (AA size) are available on eBay as packs with chargers BUT *watch out*, read the ad VERY carefully. most of them are vending the LOW capacity and are not suitable for digital cameras.* Look for the 2000mAh versions. (Model HR-3UGT)*
According to the Sanyo website in September, they are introducing a 2500mAh version which should be widely available before the end of the year. So far I have not seen any. I already have 12 of the 2000s and I am waiting for the 2500 to appear.

Second point: If at all possible do not use a rapid charger except in dire emergency. Use a charger that takes an hour or longer, preferably an overnight type. Reason: with this type of technology/chemistry the rapid chargers generate a lot of heat in the battery. the heat dries out the cells and reduces their life quite dramatically.

If you can, look for a Maha charger type MH-C800S (eBay). It will take up to 8 AA or AAA cells. It has 3 modes including a 'recondition' mode for old tired cells.

In its 'rapid' charge mode, it takes 1 ~2 hours & 2 ~4 hours in its 'Soft' mode. 

Most professionals use Eneloops with the Maha... You may see a package deal on eBay with the Maha and 4 or 8 'Powerex' batteries - they are the same technology as Eneloops but are the low capacity cells and not suitable for cameras - they are fine for other applications though...

Food for thought....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Another thought:

12.5 Megapix --- wow...
Question: do you have plenty of storage
Do you have a back up regime (I can help on this point)

More importantly, do you have an SD card reader? If not, I strongly suggest that you get one. Connecting the camera directly to the computer will work but it will take an age to d/l a bulky batch of 12.5Mpx images. Using a card reader will shorten the time dramatically and will avoid wear & tear on the camera internal socket assembly...


I'm almost as excited as you! Can't wait to see some results...:grin:


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Congratz. Enjoy!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

@ Zulu - Yep, it's (hopefully) the light at the end of the tunnel after this last fortnight - Mum taken into hospital after OD'ing on her medication, my car is buried under snow and has got ice in the ignition-electronics and is immobile 'til the thaw (whenever that's going to be) and about 6 other things that either went wrong or didn't happen - I needed a good cheer-up :grin:

@ Donald - I 1st picked up about the Sanyo Eneloops from your post here, some months ago :grin: 

I've already got a 'Multi-card' reader in my PC, my Olympus uses XD-cards and Mrs WereBo's camera uses the SD-card, so I fitted a 'Multi-reader' to cover all options :laugh:

Storage is no problem, 1 HDD has approx 50-60Gb free and another's still got approx. 30-40Gb spare on it, along with boxes and boxes of blank DVDs that Mrs WereBo gets from where she works - I'll be able to clear some space where they're sitting, eventually.....


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

WereBo said:


> @ ...Storage is no problem, 1 HDD has approx 50-60Gb free and another's still got approx. 30-40Gb spare on it, along with boxes and boxes of blank DVDs that Mrs WereBo gets from where she works - I'll be able to clear some space where they're sitting, eventually.....


Only 100G open??? You'll burn that up in a weekend. :laugh: 

Time to buy one of THESE


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I went out on a shoot at Yeovilton Photo shoot day and filled:

1 x 23Gb, 3 x 16GB, 4 x 1GB... 

Have a look at my computer storage specs
<------<< :grin:


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

6.35TB oh god, 6.35TB, hehe, how many photos did you take.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm not quite up to Donalds level (I have "only" 1 x 1TB, 1 X 2TB internal + 1 x 1TB, 1 x 360GB external) but like most photographers I keep multiple copies of the original RAW files, multiple copies of the finished JPGs, and then there's space for the working files.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

echo off said:


> 6.35TB oh god, 6.35TB, hehe, how many photos did you take.


Opps, I forgot to update it - it is now 7 terrabyte... the 350Gb started to take time to kick in so it was replaced with a 1T external.

My camera is a full frame 21.5Mp. Each photo file is in excess of 25Mb each.

I keep 3 copies of everything, photos, documents, spreadsheets, music etc...2 internal copies and 1 external copy


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I won't be going that... errrmmmm... 'fanatical' :grin: If things get really bad, I've also got my unlimited storage with 'Photobucket' for the general stuff.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The only reason why I am 'fanatical' is that because of a faulty motherboard I lost two hard drives at the same time.. main C and also D backup drive... The manufacturers replaced the two drives with new ones and took the others away - A year later, I proved to them that it was the mobo not recognising drives and that the original drives were probably good. I lost over 40,000 photos - Now you can understand why...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can fully understand why, having lost my entire .MP3 collection (50Gb-60Gb) to a dead drive, before - Hence the piles of storage DVD's :grin: I just don't bother keeping the 'intermediate' files etc. As long as I've got my originals, I can 'play' to my heart's content :laugh: 

The most photos I ever took in 1 day, was when I got my 1st ever 35mm SLR (The faithful Praktica BX20) - I went to '*The Hawk Conservancy*' and got through 6 rolls of 36 colour film and 6 rolls of 36 B&W film :grin:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Gah! I hear stories like that and it makes me feel I should back up my stuff... I already have my documents backed up on a 100gb external HDD. And 40,000 pictures?? Gone?? I doubt Ive got that many files altogether, let alone just pictures! How long did it take you to take that many pictures?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I used to be a professional photographer in another age...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Werebo on your good fortune .. look forward to seeing your new contributions .. about time I did something to add a new camera to my bag too!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now is the REAL test of patience - The camera has just this minute arrived. I opened the parcel, just to check the contents are all there (they are), It's going to be real hard to wait 'til Saturday









I must admit, I'm extremely impressed with 'Dixons' despatch and delivery.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just get those batteries charged up ready for Saturday. 

Sit back, have another sherry and mince pie!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Talk about quick !!! The temptation must be enormous .. have fun .. at least start reading the manual .. :wave:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

isn't reading the manual without being able to use the camera a bit like reading the menu but not being able to eat? :laugh:

as Donald says - get the batteries charged up ready to go and sit back and enjoy the anticipation :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should check it out and make sure it works, after all we wouldn't want the Mrs to feel sad on Saturday if it doesn't work for reason


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I've promised Mrs WereBo I'll be good and not open anything in the parcel until 'The Day' - That doesn't include browsing through the online manual from the web-site though :grin:


----------



## vja4Him (Jun 23, 2009)

WereBo said:


> Thanks to Mrs wereBo both getting paid today AND feeling guilty about forgetting my birthday a few months ago (I deliberately didn't remind her, 'just for the heck of it' :grin, she offered to replace my old Olympus with a new camera for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the FujiFilm FinePix S2000HD. What is the difference between mine and the newer 2500? I really like my FujiFilm FinePix S2000HD. I've taken around 12,000-13,000 pictures with this camera in about two years, and it has never failed! I get as many as 100-200 pictures with fully charged batteries. I took a bunch of pictures of the recent Winter Solstice Lunary Eclipse, and with no tripod! Pictures actually came out reasonably good. You can see my photo album on Photobucket and Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1655388181&aid=83553

http://s135.photobucket.com/home/vja4Him/index#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ32


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

zuluclayman said:


> ... reading the menu but not being able to eat? :laugh:



Isn't that what all us married guys do every time we go to the beach? :1angel:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:.....


I had a read through the manual and now my brain hurts!










Allo vja4Him :wave:

Are you sure it's the S2000HD? I couldn't find anything on the *Fujifilm* site about it, unless it's discontinued for some reason









Are your pics on 'Photobucket' the same as on your 'Facebook'? I don't have a Facebook account so I can't see 'em. - I do like your Photobucket pics though, you've got an excellent sequence for the eclipse ray:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

If you were on this side of the pond WereBo I'd be willing to take your old Olympus if you wanted to get rid of it...I want a DSLR so I can take better pics than with our little point n shoot...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DonaldG said:


> Wa-hey!!!! The way to go... Magic WB... :grin:
> 
> Sanyo Eneloops: The best choice however, a couple of pointers:
> They (AA size) are available on eBay as packs with chargers BUT *watch out*, read the ad VERY carefully. most of them are vending the LOW capacity and are not suitable for digital cameras.* Look for the 2000mAh versions. (Model HR-3UGT)*
> ...


Donald I guessing the model number will be different for the states due to the charger voltage?
Are these the correct batteries? 
http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Eneloop...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1293130372&sr=1-3


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

The charger that I have is the Maha C800S as per this:
http://www.amazon.com/Powerex-MH-C8...MKDS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1293131325&sr=8-4
It is a universal voltage input 100~240vac.
The 'Powerex' batteries bundled were 1800mAh and didn't really power up my wifes camera but they are good for all sorts of other uses...

I believe these to be the Eneloop at 2000mAh but it doesn't state the capacity.:
http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Eneloop...e-Batteries/dp/B000LNI5VC/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_a

If you want the batteries for camera applications, then go for a MINIMUM of 2000mAh 2500 or 2700 so much the better Powerex, I believe are the same technology as Eneloops but my 1800mAh just don't have the guts.

The charger shown in your link looks like a rapid charger type. It is not recommended to use a charger that charges quicker than 1 ~ 2 hours

EDIT:

The Eneloop 2000mAh batteries are type Model HR-3UGT
The Maha Charger type is: C800S. It is a microprocessor controlled unit with a battery reconditioner mode


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Donald.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Don .. from me too! My non-eneloops batteries (2500mAH) don't cut it either 5 photo's and my daughters camera is shouting the batteries are flat, so I am guessing that the batteries are maybe under-rated or over advertised :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Midnight Tech said:


> If you were on this side of the pond WereBo I'd be willing to take your old Olympus if you wanted to get rid of it...I want a DSLR so I can take better pics than with our little point n shoot...


Sorry MT, it's an Olympus Camedia C-350 Zoom' 'Point-n-shoot' that's being replaced :wink:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Oi - how dare you post in your thread when I have hijacked it! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oooohh - Sorry Guv...











:grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

WereBo said:


> Sorry MT, it's an Olympus Camedia C-350 Zoom' 'Point-n-shoot' that's being replaced :wink:


Be better than a Kodak....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well, I finally got to play with the camera and WOW!!! What a beastie









From the huge (seeming) 3" screen on the back that's duplicated in the electronic viewfinder to the 18X zoom, it's excellent.

This is the 1st pic I've taken with it, straight off the camera-card to Photobucket, not even resized.....










Hmmm..... It seems that Photobucket limits the pic-size, as it's a 4.1Mb file (4000pxl X 3000pxl) :sigh:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Arrrr....Merry Christmas to ya, WereBo!! Great pic and perfect size.....bummers when a pic stretches my screen and I have to scroll to the side to see it all. This one is just right....ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks SABL - That was, literally, a snap taken at 12:40ish am, with everything set to 'Auto' and flash. More to follow once I've got a bit more used to it and had some breakfast :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

have fun with it WereBo - 11:37pm and I'm off to bed - another christmas day bites the dust - have a good one all who are just getting going :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Your patience has been rewarded .. I'm waiting to see what Santa has brought me .. it won't be a DSLR but possibly a compliment to my Nikon Coolpix 4300, in the form of a Sony DSC-TX5 .. 10Mpix .. lightweight, waterproof, limited shock protection ISO 3200 etc etc which s just what the doctor ordered for my hiking & cycling trips ..


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice one DF, I hope you have as much fun with it, as I'm having with mine :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Between preparing breakfast and 'veggie-bashing', I've just taken my 1st successful panorama from my balcony - The scenery ain't much, but I'm impressed with the (in-camera) result...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastin WB. Only quickly dropped in. Will chat more later - Good to see you are getting superb results - I am impressed with the pano result...

Happy Christmas :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Donald - I've just now dug my old tripod out, rasy for tonight. I'm praying the sky keeps clear enough to try the 'Night' settings, if Mrs WereBo stops moaning about the cold draught from the door constantly being opened and shut :grin:

Happy what's left of Christmas to you too :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Nice one DF, I hope you have as much fun with it, as I'm having with mine :grin:


I now have the battery on charge .. we're gonna have fun .. just as soon as the battery is ready .. already thinking about a 2nd battery and a few extras ..


----------

